# عقوبة الرجم للثور وصاحبه في سفر الخروج



## ELMOGAHED (28 فبراير 2012)

جاء في سفر الخروج 
*21: 28 و اذا نطح ثور رجلا او امراة فمات يرجم الثور و لا يؤكل                  لحمه و اما صاحب الثور فيكون بريئا ...**
21: 29 و لكن ان كان ثورا نطاحا من قبل و قد اشهد على صاحبه و لم                  يضبطه فقتل رجلا او امراة 
فالثور يرجم و صاحبه ايضا يقتل 
21: 30 ان وضعت عليه فدية يدفع فداء نفسه كل ما يوضع عليه 
21: 31 او اذا نطح ابنا او نطح ابنة فبحسب هذا الحكم يفعل به
21: 32 ان نطح الثور عبدا او امة يعطي سيده ثلاثين شاقل فضة و                  الثور يرجم *
*هناك بعض التحفظات*​​*1- اول هناك تفرقه بين الناس بعضهم البعض *​​*بمعني ان العبد والامه لا يساوي الرجل الحر  ؟*​​*2- طب ده حيوان يقتل ليه وايه الحكمه من قتل الثور ؟؟؟*​​*3- اذا كان الثور نطاح يعني نطح حد قبل كده ليه متطبقش عليه الحد ؟ 
*​​*
*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (28 فبراير 2012)

تفضل هنا الرد 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2326657&postcount=3


----------



## ELMOGAHED (28 فبراير 2012)

++NARAWAS++ قال:


> تفضل هنا الرد
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2326657&postcount=3


* شكر ا للزميل علي الرد ولكن رابطك لا يعطي اجابه علي بالعكس انت التفسير يؤكد ما اقول ونرجع الي الاسئله واود ان من يريد التوضيح ان يشترك بالكتابه واذا كان هناك اقتباس من الخارج ينقله ويضع رابطه *
*- اول هناك تفرقه بين الناس بعضهم البعض *
*بمعني ان العبد والامه لا يساوي الرجل الحر  ؟*​
*2- طب ده حيوان يقتل ليه وايه الحكمه من قتل الثور ؟؟؟*​
*3- اذا كان الثور نطاح يعني نطح حد قبل كده ليه متطبقش عليه الحد ؟ *​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (1 مارس 2012)

*سلام اخي رامي *
*هاحاول ارد على تساؤلاتك بنعمة ربنا *
*اولا كان هنالك بالفعل تفرقة في ذلك الزمان بين العبد والسيد اي كان هنالك رق كما كان عندكم اماء وجواري *
*ثانيا :الحكمة من قتل الثور أ- الثور يقتل كنوع من انواع التاديب لصاحبه لانه هايحاول يمنع الثور ان يفعل ذلك للا يخسر ثمن الثور .*
*ب - كنوع من انواع القصاص لدم المقتول وترضية لاهله .*
*ثالثا : قد يكون الثور نطح احد قبل ذلك ولم يقتل الذي نطحه فالبمقابل تم تحذير صاحبه قبلا لذلك يكون العقاب مضاعفا . *
*اتمنى ان اكون رددت على تساؤلاتك *


----------



## ELMOGAHED (2 مارس 2012)

es





newman_with_jus قال:


> *سلام اخي رامي *
> *هاحاول ارد على تساؤلاتك بنعمة ربنا *


اهلا بيك 
es





newman_with_jus قال:


> *اولا كان هنالك بالفعل تفرقة في ذلك الزمان بين العبد والسيد اي كان هنالك رق كما كان عندكم اماء وجواري *


اولا يجب ان يكون الاله عادل فهذا هي شرعته التي سوف يحكم بها الناس فيم بينهم اما عندا اماء وجواري فهل هناك تفرقه عند القصاص ؟؟؟؟ وارجو ان ينتبه المرقب لانه يوجد قسم خاص بالحوارات الاسلامية
es





newman_with_jus قال:


> *ثانيا :الحكمة من قتل الثور أ- الثور يقتل كنوع من انواع التاديب لصاحبه لانه هايحاول يمنع الثور ان يفعل ذلك للا يخسر ثمن الثور .*


كلام جميل طب لو كان ثور بري ؟
es





newman_with_jus قال:


> *ب - كنوع من انواع القصاص لدم المقتول وترضية لاهله .*


فهل نفس الانسان تساوي نفس الثور عن الاله؟؟؟
es





newman_with_jus قال:


> *ثالثا : قد يكون الثور نطح احد قبل ذلك ولم يقتل الذي نطحه فالبمقابل تم تحذير صاحبه قبلا لذلك يكون العقاب مضاعفا . *
> *اتمنى ان اكون رددت على تساؤلاتك *


طب ايه جزاءه لما ينطح ويجرح فقط ؟؟؟؟ مهو برده كده فيه اهمال من صاحبة فلماذا لا يعاقب كما جاء في التفسير ان هذه العقوبه بسبب الاهمال .....فما ذنب صاحبه اذا احكم وثاقه ولكن قطعها الثور ونطح احد فقتله وهل يرهن الاله حياه الانسان بحياه حيوان لا يعقل و لا حتي يفهم مايقال له اي ان صاخب الثور لن يستطيع ان يحذر الثور ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2012)

> اولا يجب ان يكون الاله عادل فهذا هي شرعته التي سوف يحكم بها الناس فيم  بينهم اما عندا اماء وجواري فهل هناك تفرقه عند القصاص ؟؟؟؟ وارجو ان ينتبه  المرقب لانه يوجد قسم خاص بالحوارات الاسلامية



هو فعلا عادل، عادل مع الوضع الموجود بالفعل، فهذا عبد بالفعل وهذا حر بالفعل،..

ولكن من اين فهمت هذا التفريق وهذا النص :

*21: 28 و اذا نطح ثور رجلا او امراة فمات يرجم الثور و لا يؤكل                  لحمه و اما صاحب الثور فيكون بريئا ...**


لم يقل بكلمة " حر " ؟

*


> *كلام جميل طب لو كان ثور بري ؟*


*

وهل قسّمَ الكتاب لتسأل عن الانواع ؟
( القسم للسؤال الواحد )

*


> *فهل نفس الانسان تساوي نفس الثور عن الاله؟؟؟*


*

ما علاقة المساواة هنا ؟ لماذا الخلط؟ 
القتل يكون لعدم تكرار هذا مرة أخرى!

*


> *طب ايه جزاءه لما ينطح ويجرح فقط ؟؟؟؟*


*
هل في فالنص حاجة قالت كدا ؟

*


> *مهو برده كده فيه اهمال من صاحبة فلماذا لا يعاقب كما جاء في التفسير ان هذه العقوبه بسبب الاهمال *


*
هذا شرع، قوانين ، فهذه العقوبة لتلك الجريمة، فطالما لم يذكر الكتاب فهو لم يقم شرعا وتركه للمتنازعين..

*


> فما ذنب صاحبه اذا احكم وثاقه ولكن قطعها الثور ونطح احد فقتله


ذنبه عدم التثبت من الوثق.



> وهل يرهن الاله حياه الانسان بحياه حيوان


هذا مبدأ خاطيء، فلم يرهن شيء لانها عقوبة عن حدث تم بالفعل، فأين الرهن ؟



> مايقال  له اي ان صاخب الثور لن يستطيع ان يحذر الثور ؟؟؟


والأسد أيضا لا تستطيع ان تُفهمه ذلك ولا النمر ولا الفهد ولا التمساح، لكن نستطيع ان نحمي الشعب منهم بطريق تامة الإحكام،، مبدأ ساقط لك.


----------



## ELMOGAHED (2 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هو فعلا عادل، عادل مع الوضع الموجود بالفعل، فهذا عبد بالفعل وهذا حر بالفعل،..
> ولكن من اين فهمت هذا التفريق وهذا النص :
> *21: 28 و اذا نطح ثور رجلا او امراة فمات يرجم الثور و لا يؤكل                  لحمه و اما صاحب الثور فيكون بريئا ..*
> *لم يقل بكلمة " حر " ؟*



*ان نطح الثور عبدا او امة يعطي سيده ثلاثين شاقل فضة و                  الثور يرجم *
*فما رئيك بهذا ؟؟؟ فعلا النص الذي انت ذكرته لم يقل بان الميت ليس بحر ولكن تقيد بنص ثاني وبهذا تضع نفسك في تناقض وحيره كبيره بهذا اسئلك سؤال ( اذا كان المنطوح عبد )) هل يقتل الثور وصاحبه ان كان نطاح ام سيدفع ثلاثين شاقل فضة ؟؟؟*



Molka Molkan قال:


> وهل قسّمَ الكتاب لتسأل عن الانواع ؟
> ( القسم للسؤال الواحد )
> ما علاقة المساواة هنا ؟ لماذا الخلط؟
> القتل يكون لعدم تكرار هذا مرة أخرى!
> ...


كما اوردت لك ان صاحب الثور بعد ان قيد الثور بعد تحذيره قرد الثور الحبل الذي ربطه به او قرده فار وهرب ونطح شخص وقتله 
فما ذنب الراجل ؟؟ بهذا اصبحت نفس الانسان مرهونه بالثور 
وليس خلط عزيزي بين مساوه روح الانسان بروح الثور  لانها حقا واقعه قتل انسان قتل امامه ثور وتقول لعدم تكرار مره اخري يعني الثيران الاخري لما تعرف ان فيه ثور اترجم هتبطل نطح ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2012)

> *ان نطح الثور عبدا او امة يعطي سيده ثلاثين شاقل فضة و                  الثور يرجم *
> *فما رئيك بهذا ؟؟؟ *



رايي : جميل ، أكرر سؤالي :

*21: 28 و اذا نطح ثور رجلا او امراة فمات يرجم الثور و لا يؤكل                  لحمه و اما صاحب الثور فيكون بريئا ..*


هذا تفصيل وليس تفريق.




> *ولكن تقيد بنص ثاني وبهذا تضع نفسك في تناقض*



بل توهم نفسك انك انني اضع نفسي في تناقض، فلا تناقض، هذا اختيار آخر داخل الإختيار الاول أي تفصيل ...




> *هل يقتل الثور وصاحبه ان كان نطاح ام سيدفع ثلاثين شاقل فضة ؟؟؟*



هذا منصوص عليه ( عامة ) وذلك منصوص عليه ( خاصة )..




> فما ذنب الراجل ؟؟



اجبتك:

ذنبه عدم التثبت من الوثق.

هل لا تقرأ ؟




> بهذا اصبحت نفس الانسان مرهونه بالثور



هذا رأيك ورأيك لا نريده ولا وزن له.





> واقعه قتل انسان قتل امامه ثور




قتل الإنسان يكون ليس لانه يساوي الثور بل لأنه لم يحكم التوثق من ضبطه،،




> وتقول لعدم تكرار مره اخري يعني الثيران الاخري لما تعرف ان فيه ثور اترجم هتبطل نطح ؟؟؟



سامحني، ما هذا العقم الفكري الذي تفهم به كلامي ؟

لعدم التكرار من صاحب الثور نفسه بالتثبت من وثقه وليس للثور :smil12:


----------



## newman_with_jesus (2 مارس 2012)

*اخي الفاضل سلام لك *
*واضح من الاول انك لاتريد الفهم بل تريد المجادلة وعندما اتيت لك بمثال من عندك اعترضت وقلت ان هناك مكان للاسلاميات . طيب اخونا واستاذنا Molka Molkan رد على حضرتك برضه معجبكش *
*فرضت فرضيات غريبة زي ان الثور بري وهذا للمجادلة ليس الا *
*واعتقد انها مجادلة غبية فساكتفي بهذا لو عندك سؤال علمي ومنطقي تفضل *
*اشكرك *
***************
*الرجاء عدم أستخدام اللون الأحمر في الردود .... فهو خاص بالأدارة .... المشرف*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (2 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هذا تفصيل وليس تفريق


اريد منك ان تخبرني اي من النصين التالين يفصل الاخر حتي يتقارب الفكر 
النص الاول 
* اذا نطح ثور رجلا او امراة فمات يرجم الثور و لا يؤكل                  لحمه و اما صاحب الثور فيكون بريئا ...
**21: 29 **و لكن ان كان ثورا نطاحا من قبل و قد اشهد على صاحبه و لم                  يضبطه فقتل رجلا او امراة 
فالثور يرجم و صاحبه ايضا يقتل *
النص الثاني 
*ان نطح الثور عبدا او امة يعطي سيده ثلاثين شاقل فضة و                  الثور يرجم*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2012)

*



			اريد منك ان تخبرني اي من النصين التالين يفصل الاخر حتي يتقارب الفكر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لن اكرر، فكلامي واضحا، فأن كان هذا مستواك في الفهم فيلزمك انت ان تتعب في الفهم ولا اتعب انا في التكرار، فهذه مشكلتك، الإجابة موجودة في المشاركات السابقة ..


*


----------



## Twin (2 مارس 2012)

*طويب .... وأما بعد ؟*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (3 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *لن اكرر، فكلامي واضحا، فأن كان هذا مستواك في الفهم فيلزمك انت ان تتعب في الفهم ولا اتعب انا في التكرار، فهذه مشكلتك، الإجابة موجودة في المشاركات السابقة .*


*خلاص molka انت زعلان ليه* 


Molka Molkan قال:


> *21: 28 و اذا نطح ثور رجلا او امراة فمات يرجم الثور و لا يؤكل                  لحمه و اما صاحب الثور فيكون بريئا ..*
> هذا تفصي وليس تفريق



من النصوص فان الجميع يعلم ان لفظ الرجل اعم واشمل من لفظ العبد لان الرجل ممكن ان يكون حر وان يكون عبد .... ولهذا يكون النص الثاني تفصيل للنص الاول وهذا رائ السيد  Molka علي قدر فهمي للاجابة الخاصه به .. ولكن ما يثبت خطاء السيد 
النص نفسه 
*ان نطح الثور عبدا او امة يعطي سيده ثلاثين شاقل فضة و                  الثور يرجم *
*فلماذا ذكر ان الثور يرجم مره اخري مدام انه تفصيل كما ادعيت عزيزي اهو اسفاف لغوي وكان من باب اولي ان يذكر النفس البشرية التي سوف تزهق روحها بسبب انه اهمل مره اخري ام ان نفس الثور اغلي من نفس الانسان وبذلك ذكر حد الثور ام ان هناك تفرقه بين العبد والحر كما اوضحت انفاً  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> ولكن ما يثبت خطاء السيد


بغض النظر عن هذا الموضوع، حاول الا تفكر في هذا الشيء مرة اخرى لأنه محال.



> *فلماذا ذكر ان الثور يرجم مره اخري مدام انه تفصيل*


لكي اريك انك تتكلم معي وانت غير واع سأجعلك تقرأ بوضوح :
*
21: 28 و اذا نطح ثور رجلا او امراة فمات يرجم الثور و لا يؤكل                  لحمه و اما صاحب الثور فيكون بريئا ..

21: 32 ان نطح الثور عبدا او امة يعطي سيده ثلاثين شاقل فضة و                  الثور يرجم *

النص الأول : يرجع الثور + لا يؤكل لحمه + *صاحب الثور فيكون بريئا*
 النص الثاني : يرجم الثور + يعطي سيده 30 شاقل من الفضة

نجمع النصين في التفصيل لكي تفهم الفارق : يرجع الثور *+* لا يؤكل لحمه *+* يعطي سيده 30 شاقل من الفضة + *صاحب الثور فيكون بريئا*
 
*هل فهمت ام مازال لعدم الفهم مكان ؟*



> *ام ان هناك تفرقه بين العبد والحر كما اوضحت انفاً  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


وقد رددت عليك آيا آنفاً! فهل لا تجيد القرآءة ؟



> *اهو  اسفاف لغوي وكان من باب اولي ان يذكر النفس البشرية التي سوف تزهق روحها  بسبب انه اهمل مره اخري ام ان نفس الثور اغلي من نفس الانسان وبذلك ذكر حد  الثور*


*هذه آخر مرة سأنبهك ولا زيادة، لا داعي لرأيك، ولا داعي لقلة الأدب.*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (3 مارس 2012)

*انا اسف استاذ  molka  اذ انت اخذت الرد الاخير انه قله ادب فان ديني يامرني باحترامك مادام لا تخاربني في ديني وا تخرجني من دياري فاني اسف لك مره اخري*
*ولكن لي تعقيب اراك ترد النص 21: 32الي النص رقم 21: 28  مع العلم ان سؤالي كان ان كان الثور نطاح نطاح نطاح نطاح *


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> ولكن لي تعقيب اراك ترد النص 21: 32الي النص رقم 21: 28  مع العلم ان سؤالي كان ان كان الثور نطاح نطاح نطاح نطاح


سؤالك كان على " التفريق " بين العقوبتين.. اما عن " نطاح " فلحا عقوبة واضحة وصريحة في النصوص وهى ايضا تفصيلية :
21: 29 *و لكن* ان كان ثورا نطاحا من قبل و قد اشهد على صاحبه و لم                  يضبطه فقتل رجلا او امراة *

إذن واضح جدا أن النص الأول عام ثم بدأ في التفصيل لكل حاجة، فهذه حالة في حالة إذا كان الثور نطاح...

هل يوجد أسئلة لم أجبها ؟

*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (3 مارس 2012)

ياعزيزي 

*لهذه حالة في حالة إذا كان الثور نطاح*
*ما معني هذه الجمله* 
*اقولك حاجة احسن *
*اعتبر نفسك قاضي تمام كده وانك من المفترض ان تحكم في قضية قتل *
*المتهم فيها ثور وصاحبه *
*انت : ما القضيه *
*النيابة : قضية قتل لعبد *
*انت : اين المتهم *
*النيابة : هذا الرجل *
*انت : ابتدات القضية *
*النيابه : سيدي القاضي لقد تم تحذير صاحب الثور بان ثوره نطح شخصا قبل ذلك ومع ذلك اهمل في احكام وثاق الثور وقام ثوره بقتل هذا العبد *
*انت ( القاضي ) .................. نريد الحكم منك *


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> *ما معني هذه الجمله*


خطأ مني في الكتابة تم التعديل ..



> *انت ( القاضي ) .................. نريد الحكم منك *



*طالما ان المقتول عبد فالبند الثالث :

* *21: 32 ان نطح الثور عبدا او امة يعطي سيده ثلاثين شاقل فضة و                  الثور يرجم *

+

*طالما أنه نطاحا فالحالة الثانية من البند الأول :*
*21: 29 و لكن ان كان ثورا نطاحا من قبل و قد اشهد على صاحبه و لم                  يضبطه فقتل رجلا او امراة فالثور يرجم و صاحبه ايضا يقتل *





*هل تنتهي اللعبة ؟*


----------



## ELMOGAHED (3 مارس 2012)

لا لم تنتهي بعد


----------



## ELMOGAHED (3 مارس 2012)

الحكم هكذا : بناء علي رئيك 
اعطاء سيد العبد المال ورجم الثور واعدام صاحب الثور


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> لا لم تنتهي بعد


اللعبة لم تنته بعد ؟


> الحكم هكذا : بناء علي رئيك


اين رأيي ف الموضوع ؟ وضعت لك النصوص الصريحة الحرفية وطبقت ما فيها! فأين رأيي!!



> اعطاء سيد العبد المال ورجم الثور واعدام صاحب الثور


كل هذا منصوص عليه !!


اعتقد انك فهمت ولكن لا تريد الإعتراف بالفهم ، لأنك تظن انك لو فهمت فهذا عيباً!!!


----------



## ELMOGAHED (3 مارس 2012)

لا ياعزيزي لا اظنه عبيا 
المراد ان تبرهن علي صحه تفكيرك
لماذا تكرار رجم الثور ما دام انه تفصيل  ؟؟؟
هذا النص من كتاب الحياه 

إذا نطح ثور رجلا أو امرأة فمات، يرجم الثور حتى الموت ولا تأكلون لحمه، ويكون صاحب الثور بريئا.
أما إن كان الثور نطاحا من قبل، وسبق إنذار صاحبه، فلم يكبحه، فقتل رجلا أو امرأة، يرجم الثور، ويقتل صاحبه.
إلا إذا طولب بدفع الدية، فيدفع آنئذ فداء نفسه ما هو متوجب عليه.
وإذا نطح ابنا أو ابنة، ينفذ فيه هذا الحكم.
وإذا نطح الثور عبدا أو أمة، فإن صاحبه يدفع ثلاثين قطعة فضة تعويضا لمولاه، ويرجم الثور.
فان النص هنا يبداء باداة واذا بمعني حدث جديد او شي جديد وقع واذا كان كما تدعي لقال ولكن مثل في بداية الاصحاح ونري ان النص اتي متاخر عن النص الذي ترده اليه بمعني ان هناك نصين سبقوه فعليك ان تبرهن علي ما صحة ما تنادي به لغويا ومنطقي 
 ما سبب ذكر الثور مره اخري في نص العبد اذا كان هذا النص تفصيل كما تدعي 
واقول لك عزيزي اقراء هذا 
يتحدث هذا الأصحاح عن حقوق العبد العبراني، إذ تُميز الشريعة بين العبد العبراني والعبد الغريب


----------



## ELMOGAHED (3 مارس 2012)

اشعر باني سوف اوقف الان ولذي ارجو من المحترم  Molka Molkan  ان ينتظرني الي عودتي مره اخري


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> المراد ان تبرهن علي صحه تفكيرك


ليس هو تفكيرا اصلا بل تطبيق حرفي للنصوص وانا وضعتها امامك وانت مصر على انت تقول تفكير!!



> لماذا تكرار رجم الثور ما دام انه تفصيل  ؟؟؟


لانه لو لم يكرر لن يكن في هذا التفصيل هذه العقوبة ، فهو قد غير الحالة الى حالة داخلية خاصة داخل العامة ، فلذلك لابد ان يؤكد ان عقوبة القتل للثور مازالت قائمة لأنه غير عقوبات أخرى !!


سؤال جانبي: كم عمرك ؟



> واذا بمعني حدث جديد او شي جديد


طبعا لا يصح أصلا ان تفسر انت وتقول " بمعنى " هذه واحدة ، والثانية ، ان ما المشكلة ؟ فهى حالة خاصة جديدة لم ينص عليها حرفيا العام!!



> لقال ولكن


دا مين اللي حط القاعدة دي في الترجمات !!!



> ونري ان النص اتي متاخر عن النص


طبعا لانه خاص بعد عام!



> فعليك ان تبرهن علي ما صحة ما تنادي به لغويا ومنطقي


اما منطقيا فقد تم ، واما لغويا فتم ايضا مع العلم ان الكتاب المقدس ليس عربيا!!!
واما عن نصيا فقد تم أكثر من مرة وأراك تأبى الإعتراف بالحق!



> ما سبب ذكر الثور مره اخري في نص العبد اذا كان هذا النص تفصيل كما تدعي


سألت هذه السؤال في نفس المشاركة مرتين ، فهل انت واع لما تقول ام انك تكتب لمجرد الكتابة ؟



> واقول لك عزيزي اقراء هذا



اقرأ اية !!



> يتحدث هذا الأصحاح عن حقوق العبد العبراني، إذ تُميز الشريعة بين العبد العبراني والعبد الغريب


اية دا ؟ : http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...ug/Tafseer-Sefr-El-Khroug__01-Chapter-21.html


انت بتنقل اي حاجة وخلاص؟!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> اشعر باني سوف اوقف الان ولذي ارجو من المحترم  Molka Molkan  ان ينتظرني الي عودتي مره اخري


لا اعتقد، ولكن ياترى لماذا شعرت بهذا ؟


----------



## ELMOGAHED (3 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا اعتقد، ولكن ياترى لماذا شعرت بهذا ؟


مش عارف


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> مش عارف


حتى دي مش عارفها!


----------



## ELMOGAHED (3 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ليس هو تفكيرا اصلا بل تطبيق حرفي للنصوص وانا وضعتها امامك وانت مصر على انت تقول تفكير!!



يا عزيزي لا اتفق معك في هذه النقطه لان النص يحمل معني اخر (( الإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية ) لا ن ذكر الثور مره اخري مو طبيعي لانه اذا كان يقصد بما تقول لكان قائل 
بعد النصين الي فيهم رجم الثور واذا كان القتيل عبدا او امه يدفع لسيده كذا 


Molka Molkan قال:


> سؤال جانبي: كم عمرك ؟



في العقد الثالث 






Molka Molkan قال:


> اقرأ اية !!
> 
> 
> اية دا ؟ : http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interpretations/Holy-Bible-Tafsir-01-Old-Testament/Father-Tadros-Yacoub-Malaty/02-Sefr-El-Khoroug/Tafseer-Sefr-El-Khroug__01-Chapter-21.html
> ...



انا نقلت من هنا 
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/tadros/Exodus/21


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> يا عزيزي لا اتفق معك في هذه النقطه


دورك ليس الإتفاق ولا الإختلاف ،دورك السؤال فقط والإعتراض بدليل نصي!!


> لان النص يحمل معني اخر (( الإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية )



لا الكلام دا لما تكون انت مسيحي وبتناقش في حاجة على الكوفي شوب!



> لا ن ذكر الثور مره اخري مو طبيعي


مو طبيعي ليه ؟
امال انا عمال اقول لك وافهمك واشرح لك اية من الصبح ؟



> لانه اذا كان يقصد بما تقول لكان قائل


بدون قراءة ما كتبت، من انت حتى تقول لو كان يقصد لكان قال ؟ ما قيمتك في المسيحيية ؟



> بعد النصين الي فيهم رجم الثور واذا كان القتيل عبدا او امه يدفع لسيده كذا


كلام بلا معنى ، ليه يعني ؟ واية المشكلة انه يقول هنا!!؟

النص الأول هو الحالة العامة للشق الأول
والنص الثاني هو الحالة العامة للشق الثاني !
فهو لم يتجاوز الحالة العامة ، ثم فصلها في النص الأخير!

ما المشكلة ؟


> انا نقلت من هنا
> http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/tadros/Exodus/21


مش هاتفرق!



> يتحدث هذا الأصحاح عن حقوق العبد العبراني، إذ تُميز الشريعة بين العبد العبراني والعبد الغريب


استفدت انا اية بقى من الكلام دا !!
اية الجديد اية المستفاد ؟!

اعتقد انك تضيع الوقت بكلام لا علاقة له بالموضوع فلا تستطيع الإعتراض ولا تقبل الإعتراف بالحق والفهم وكان حرام على المسلم ان يعترف انه فهم وكأن الفهم عيباً !


----------



## ELMOGAHED (3 مارس 2012)

للاحاطه زميلي انت لم تجاوبني عن اذا احكم الرجل وثاق الثور ولا كن الثور قطع الوثاق او فئر قرض الوثاق فما ذنب الراجل اذن ؟
وهذا سؤال جديد 
يوجد ثور نطح قبل كده وبعدين نطح ابن صاحب هذا الثور فقتله صاحب الثور يقتل طبعا 
واذا كان عددة ثيران ولم ينطحوا احد قبل ذلك وصاحب المزرعه دخل وجد ابنه مقتول ما الموقف اذن  ؟


----------



## ELMOGAHED (3 مارس 2012)

ياعزيزي الرابط الي انا وضعته لسباب ان تهجمت علي وقلت لي انك تنقل من اي حاجة 
اما فيدته ركز بس انت شوية وسف تعلم باذن الله ان الذي كنت تدور حوله سراب 
هذا هو النص 
يتحدث هذا الأصحاح عن حقوق العبد العبراني، إذ تُميز الشريعة بين العبد العبراني والعبد الغريب 
بمعني ان هناك تفرقه بين الاجناس في نفس الطبقة (( اي العبيد بينهم البعض )) تاتي انت بكلام واهم وتفسير ليس بمنطقي بالمره وتريد انت تساوي بين العبد والحر 
اه كان فيه سؤال انت سئلته وهو انا لية بكرر الكلام او السؤال في المداخلات علشان انا سئلت خضرتك سؤال من قبل واجبتني باجابة اخري ليس بصله للسؤال  فلهذا بعيد


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2012)

> للاحاطه زميلي انت لم تجاوبني عن اذا احكم الرجل وثاق الثور ولا كن الثور قطع الوثاق او فئر قرض الوثاق فما ذنب الراجل اذن ؟



أين سألت سؤالا ولم اجاوبك عليه ؟



> واذا كان عددة ثيران ولم ينطحوا احد قبل ذلك وصاحب المزرعه دخل وجد ابنه مقتول ما الموقف اذن  ؟


أين تكلم الوحي عن ذلك لأجيبك ؟



تذكير لأنك نسيت عن ماذا يتكلم الموضوع أصلا :
الموضوع ليس عن " الثور " و " القتل " ، لا ، الموضوع عن " النصوص الموضوعة عن " الثور " والقتل " ، فلا تنسى وتعتبر نفسك أنك في هيئة الإفتاء ولديك مشكلة وتطلب حلها!!!



> اما فيدته ركز بس انت شوية وسف تعلم باذن الله ان الذي كنت تدور حوله سراب


للمرة الثانية لا اريد قلة أدب ، هذا افضل لك على الأقل، انا إلى الآن آخذا لدور المجيب فقط، بدون نقد، فإحذر من تكرار أي من هذه الكلمات أو غيرها..



> بمعني ان هناك تفرقه بين الاجناس في نفس الطبقة


هنا نبدأ النقد، أين ذكر في النص الذي وضعته أنت " العبد العبراني " و " العبد الغريب " ..؟ عليك بإلإجابة نصياً..


الرد : بالطبع، فالشرع يختلف على بإختلاف الدين ، وكمثال بسيط لكي لا تخدع نفسك ،،

حكم تارك الصلاة على الرجل المسلم هو القتل، فهل حكم تارك الصلاة على الرجل المسيحي القتل ؟ سواء كانت الصلاة المسيحيية او الإسلامية!!

حكم آخر ، الحجاب فريضة على المسلمة ، فهل هو فريضة على المسيحيية ؟ هل نقول هنا انه تفريق أم ان هذا طبيعي ومنطقي لإختلاف الدين أصلا!!



ارجو أن تفهم كلامك فضلا عن كلامي لأنه مثير للشفقة..



> تاتي انت بكلام واهم وتفسير ليس بمنطقي بالمره وتريد انت تساوي بين العبد والحر


للمرة الثالثة ، لم تتجرأ وتنقد كلامي ومازلت تلقي بالإدعاءات بدون دليل، 
واما لأريك انك لا تعقل حتى ما تكتبه انه فأنت تقول " العبد والحر " والنص الذي اتيت به انت يقول:



> يتحدث هذا الأصحاح عن حقوق العبد العبراني، إذ تُميز الشريعة بين *العبد* العبراني و*العبد* الغريب


فرجاء التركيز لأنه من الواضح انك لا تفهم ما تكتب...



> اه كان  فيه سؤال انت سئلته وهو انا لية بكرر الكلام او السؤال في المداخلات علشان  انا سئلت خضرتك سؤال من قبل واجبتني باجابة اخري ليس بصله للسؤال  فلهذا  بعيد



إدعاء، ما هو السؤال ؟ انت تكرر اشياء كثيرة ليس فقط سؤال، وتلف وتدور ولا تعرف انه لا نتيجة لهذا اللف والدوران معي!


فيمكن ان يكون إجابتي لا علاقة لها بالسؤال في رأيك، في حالة واحدة فقط، إن كنت لا تفهم السؤال او الإجابة، فهنا أنا اعذرك!


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 مارس 2012)

[(((يتحدث هذا الأصحاح عن حقوق العبد العبراني، إذ تُميز الشريعة بين العبد العبراني والعبد الغريب 
بمعني ان هناك تفرقه بين الاجناس في نفس الطبقة (( اي العبيد بينهم البعض )) تاتي انت بكلام واهم وتفسير ليس بمنطقي بالمره وتريد انت تساوي بين العبد والحر))) 
 - إنتهى الإقتباس
>>>>  الرد عليه
إ ذا لم يكن هذا إفتراء وتدليس فالتدليس ماهو إذن 
خلنا نرد على افتراءات تعليق 31-المهاجم بحسب (طبخه )الخاص للنصوص الكتابية

+++المساواه بين جميع الاجناس البشرية فى قوانين العمل والعطلات والاجور والمواطنة
       سفر الخروج الاصحاح20والايه9-12\\سفر اللاويين الاصحاح 25 الايه 1-7\\سفر التثنية الاصحاح24 والايات من14 وحتى 22
+++النص على التعاطف مع الغريب والاجنبي والضيف 
       سفر اللاويين الاصحاح 19 الايات مع 33الى الايات 37والاصحاح 19 الايه9-10
+++التشارك فى المناسبات الدينية:
             سفر الخروج الاصحاح 12 الايات 43-والى الايه50[
+++المساواه بين جميع الاجناس والاعراق البشرية فى العقاب :
سفر اللاوين اصحاح 24 من الايه 15 وحتى الايه 22


----------



## ElectericCurrent (3 مارس 2012)

لازلنا فى التعقيب على الرابط -تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب - الرابط الذى وضعه  صاحب تعليق 31  وقام بخطف سطر  واحد ممن محتوى الرابط..نطلب من الاخ المهاجم  :التركيز على النصف الثانى من الصفحة التى يفتحها الرابط -يعنى أكمل قراءة المقال لآخره..وستجد الرد منتهى الوضوح


----------



## ELMOGAHED (5 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أين سألت سؤالا ولم اجاوبك عليه ؟
> أين تكلم الوحي عن ذلك لأجيبك ؟
> تذكير لأنك نسيت عن ماذا يتكلم الموضوع أصلا :
> الموضوع ليس عن " الثور " و " القتل " ، لا ، الموضوع عن " النصوص الموضوعة عن " الثور " والقتل " ، فلا تنسى وتعتبر نفسك أنك في هيئة الإفتاء ولديك مشكلة وتطلب حلها!!!


*ليس بالضروري عزيزي ولتعلم انتم الادارة التي وضعت عنوان الموضوع وليس انا موضوع كان بهذا العنوان اريد اجابات 
من المفترض ان تكون النصوص الموضوعه شرع الاله الذي يستند بها الانسان في المنازاعات ولنفترض ما سئلته انفا حدث ؟؟؟؟؟ فما العمل اذن ؟؟؟؟*
 



Molka Molkan قال:


> هنا نبدأ النقد، أين ذكر في النص الذي وضعته أنت " العبد العبراني " و " العبد الغريب " ..؟ عليك بإلإجابة نصياً..


*حضرتك ممكن تسال المفسرين *




Molka Molkan قال:


> الرد : بالطبع، فالشرع يختلف على بإختلاف الدين ، وكمثال بسيط لكي لا تخدع نفسك ،،
> حكم تارك الصلاة على الرجل المسلم هو القتل، فهل حكم تارك الصلاة على الرجل المسيحي القتل ؟ سواء كانت الصلاة المسيحيية او الإسلامية!!


*هناك قسم للاسلاميات نتحدث به عما تشاء باذن الله ارجو من الادارة المتابعه !!!* 
*كما ان المسيح قال اتيت لاكمل ناموس موسي لا انقصه اليس كذلك *


Molka Molkan قال:


> واما لأريك انك لا تعقل حتى ما تكتبه انه فأنت تقول " العبد والحر " والنص الذي اتيت به انت يقول:
> فرجاء التركيز لأنه من الواضح انك لا تفهم ما تكتب...
> يتحدث هذا الأصحاح عن حقوق العبد العبراني، إذ تُميز الشريعة بين *العبد* العبراني و*العبد* الغريب


*((وكل لبيب بالاشارة يفهم ))*
*لتوضيح اذا كان عدم مساوه بين العبد و العبد نفس الطبقة فما بال العبد والحر ارجو ان لا تلقي بالتهم علي غيرك* 


Molka Molkan قال:


> فيمكن ان يكون إجابتي لا علاقة لها بالسؤال في رأيك، في حالة واحدة فقط، إن كنت لا تفهم السؤال او الإجابة، فهنا أنا اعذرك!


*عزيزي اشكرك علي احترامك ولكن عزيزي تذكر انك كنت تجاوبني في بداية الامر علي ان الثور ليس نطاح وانا كنت اسئل عن الثور النطاح 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 مارس 2012)

> *ليس بالضروري عزيزي ولتعلم انتم الادارة التي وضعت عنوان الموضوع وليس انا موضوع كان بهذا العنوان اريد اجابات *





> ما علاقة هذا الكلام بالأسئلة الموجودة هنا :
> أين سألت سؤالا ولم اجاوبك عليه ؟
> أين تكلم الوحي عن ذلك لأجيبك ؟
> تذكير لأنك نسيت عن ماذا يتكلم الموضوع أصلا :
> الموضوع ليس عن " الثور " و " القتل " ، لا ، الموضوع عن " النصوص الموضوعة  عن " الثور " والقتل " ، فلا تنسى وتعتبر نفسك أنك في هيئة الإفتاء ولديك  مشكلة وتطلب حلها!!!



وما علاقة تغيير عنوان الموضوع بعدم تغيير محتواه بسؤالك عن " غير النص " ؟

اشعر انك هنا لتضييع وقتنا!!



> *من المفترض ان تكون النصوص الموضوعه شرع الاله الذي يستند بها الانسان في المنازاعات ولنفترض ما سئلته انفا حدث ؟؟؟؟؟*


واضح انك صغير جداً في السن وانك كذبت على عندما قلت انك في العقد الثالث من العمر، أو ان هذا مستواك في الفهم ( اسف )،

انت اتيت لتسأل عن " نصوص محددة " و " أسئلة محددة " فيها، وجاوبتك على كل ما في النصوص، لكن انت تسأل عن شيء وتشعرني اننا في لجنة الإفتاء تأتي لتسأل عن أشياء محددة بلا نصوص، السؤال عن عن النصوص فقط..

لو تريد إجابة على تساؤلاتك فأعطني " القوانين " لاجيبك منها
...


> *فما العمل اذن ؟؟؟؟*


العمل ان تأتيني بكلام " الإله " لكي اجيبك منه!



> *حضرتك ممكن تسال المفسرين *


المفسرين لم يسألوني لأسئلهم، نكرر السؤال :

 أين ذكر في النص الذي وضعته أنت " العبد العبراني " و " العبد الغريب " ..؟ عليك بإلإجابة نصياً..

*ملاحظة : تهربك من الإجابة يسعرض الموضوع للغلق ويمكن ان توقف عضويتك لهذا الأسلوب..*



> *هناك قسم للاسلاميات نتحدث به عما تشاء باذن الله ارجو من الادارة المتابعه !!!*


ومن قال اني اتكلم في الإسلاميات اصلا!! انا اعطيك مثال تفهمه انت!

ولنعطيك مثال آخر، هل قانون فرنسا مثلا يتم تطبيقه على المصريين في مصر ؟!! 



> *كما ان المسيح قال اتيت لاكمل ناموس موسي لا انقصه اليس كذلك *


طبعا، هذا صحيح ولكن لاحظ المسيح قال أتيت لأكمل الناموس وليس لأكمل : فيه ، او : عليه 



> *((وكل لبيب بالاشارة يفهم ))*


ليتك تكون حتى من أشباههم!! 
اين ردك على دليلي بأنك لا تعقل ما تكتب ؟



> *لتوضيح اذا كان عدم مساوه بين العبد و العبد نفس الطبقة فما بال العبد والحر ارجو ان لا تلقي بالتهم علي غيرك*


لا تهم، انا اثبت نصيا من كلامك، النص يقول " عبد " و " عبد " وهذا طبيعي لان هذا عبراني و هذا غير عبراني، رغم ان النصوص اصلا لا يوجد بها عبراني ولا غيره ( هنا )..
فطالما تتحدث بالنصوص فكن حذرا، فانا كنت اجيبك لأفهمك ، لكن مادمت تضع نفسك في مصاف النقاد فإحذر..


> *عزيزي اشكرك علي احترامك ولكن عزيزي تذكر انك كنت تجاوبني في بداية الامر علي ان الثور ليس نطاح وانا كنت اسئل عن الثور النطاح *


لا تتكلم كلاما مبهما، اعطني اجابتي لأريك سؤالك الذي اجبته انا بهذه الإجابة، لا داعي للتتويه، كل سؤال سألته أجبتك عليه حرفيا بالنصوص ولم تجرؤ حتى ان تند أجوبتي!




*أمامك مشاركة واحدة للرد على كل ما جاء في مشاركتي هذه وإلا فلا تلومن إلا نفسك بغلق موضوعك حسب ما يراه المشرف...*


----------



## Twin (5 مارس 2012)

*اعتقد الموضوع أنتهي .... ولا أري سوي جدال !*​


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 مارس 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> لازلنا فى التعقيب على الرابط -تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب - الرابط الذى وضعه  صاحب تعليق 31  وقام بخطف سطر  واحد ممن محتوى الرابط..نطلب من الاخ المهاجم  :التركيز على النصف الثانى من الصفحة التى يفتحها الرابط -يعنى أكمل قراءة المقال لآخره..وستجد الرد منتهى الوضوح


فما معني كلام القس اذن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولما ذكره اولا فهل كان يوجد تفريق في العهد القديم بين العبيد ام لا ارجو اجابة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> وما علاقة تغيير عنوان الموضوع بعدم تغيير محتواه بسؤالك عن " غير النص " ؟


حرف يغير معاني كثرة 





Molka Molkan قال:


> واضح انك صغير جداً في السن وانك كذبت على عندما قلت انك في العقد الثالث من العمر، أو ان هذا مستواك في الفهم ( اسف )،


الحمدلله لم ولن اكذب ابدا ما احياني الله ان شاء ---- وما اوتيت من العلم الا قليل ---- فواجب عليك ان تفهمني 



Molka Molkan قال:


> انت اتيت لتسأل عن " نصوص محددة " و " أسئلة محددة " فيها، وجاوبتك على كل ما في النصوص، لكن انت تسأل عن شيء وتشعرني اننا في لجنة الإفتاء تأتي لتسأل عن أشياء محددة بلا نصوص، السؤال عن عن النصوص فقط..


انا لم اسئل علي نصوص الموضوع كان ظاهر من عنوانه الذي كتبته )(( اريد اجابات ))



Molka Molkan قال:


> لو تريد إجابة على تساؤلاتك فأعطني " القوانين " لاجيبك منها


وكيف نحتكم الي قاونين كتبها البشر وعندكم شرع الاله 



Molka Molkan قال:


> المفسرين لم يسألوني لأسئلهم، نكرر السؤال :


ولكن هذا المفسر اعلم مني منك 


Molka Molkan قال:


> أين ذكر في النص الذي وضعته أنت " العبد العبراني " و " العبد الغريب " ..؟ عليك بإلإجابة نصياً..



اذن هذا كان اجتهاد من المفسر خطاء ؟؟ ام نضرب بكلام المفسرين بعرض الحائط


Molka Molkan قال:


> *ملاحظة : تهربك من الإجابة يسعرض الموضوع للغلق ويمكن ان توقف عضويتك لهذا الأسلوب..*


شكرا علي النصيحة 




Molka Molkan قال:


> ومن قال اني اتكلم في الإسلاميات اصلا!! انا اعطيك مثال تفهمه انت!


شكرا مره اخري 


Molka Molkan قال:


> ولنعطيك مثال آخر، هل قانون فرنسا مثلا يتم تطبيقه على المصريين في مصر ؟!!


القانون المصري مستمد من القانون الفرنسي للمعلومه 



Molka Molkan قال:


> طبعا، هذا صحيح ولكن لاحظ المسيح قال أتيت لأكمل الناموس وليس لأكمل : فيه ، او : عليه


ارجو التوضيح ماذا تقصد



Molka Molkan قال:


> ليتك تكون حتى من أشباههم!!


اللهم اجعلني منهم 



Molka Molkan قال:


> لا تهم، انا اثبت نصيا من كلامك، النص يقول " عبد " و " عبد " وهذا طبيعي لان هذا عبراني و هذا غير عبراني، رغم ان النصوص اصلا لا يوجد بها عبراني ولا غيره ( هنا )..
> فطالما تتحدث بالنصوص فكن حذرا، فانا كنت اجيبك لأفهمك ، لكن مادمت تضع نفسك في مصاف النقاد فإحذر..


احترت في امرك هل كان هناك تفرقه بين العبيد ام لا ؟؟؟



Molka Molkan قال:


> لا تتكلم كلاما مبهما، اعطني اجابتي لأريك سؤالك الذي اجبته انا بهذه الإجابة، لا داعي للتتويه، كل سؤال سألته أجبتك عليه حرفيا بالنصوص ولم تجرؤ حتى ان تند أجوبتي!


ده رئيك وانت حر فيه والمفروض ان القسم ده للاسئله يعني انا اسئل وحضرتك تجيب 





Molka Molkan قال:


> *أمامك مشاركة واحدة للرد على كل ما جاء في مشاركتي هذه وإلا لا تلومن إلا نفسك بغلق موضوعك حسب ما يراه المشرف...*


اقولك هل اذا وصلتم الي الحكم هل سوف تطبقو ا هذا الشرع او ماجاء في هذه النصوص


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

> حرف يغير معاني كثرة


ما علاقة هذا الكلام بنص الموضوع :

_وما علاقة تغيير عنوان الموضوع بعدم تغيير محتواه بسؤالك عن " غير النص " ؟





			الحمدلله لم ولن اكذب ابدا ما احياني الله ان شاء ---- وما اوتيت من العلم الا قليل ---- فواجب عليك ان تفهمني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لم اتكلم في العلم بل في فهمك ، فأنت تقريبا لا تفهم إلا بعد اربعة او خمس مرات من التكرار..




			انا لم اسئل علي نصوص الموضوع كان ظاهر من عنوانه الذي كتبته )(( اريد اجابات ))
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كاذب، سألت عن نصوص بوضعها في الموضوع، 
الرد يكون على الموضوع وليس على العنوان.. هل أنت صبي صغير لا تفهم؟




وكيف نحتكم الي قاونين كتبها البشر وعندكم شرع الاله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لو تريد إجابة على تساؤلاتك فأعطني " القوانين " لاجيبك منها، أين " شرع الإله فيما تطلبه"؟





ولكن هذا المفسر اعلم مني منك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما علاقة ان المفسر اعلم مني او انا اعلم منه بوجود نصوص؟
هل انت هنا تسأل عن مفسر ام عن نصوص كتابية؟

أين النصوص الكتابية :





 اذن هذا كان اجتهاد من المفسر خطاء ؟؟ ام نضرب بكلام المفسرين بعرض الحائط

أنقر للتوسيع...


نضرب بكلامك انت عرض الحائط،

 أين ذكر في النص الذي وضعته أنت " العبد العبراني " و " العبد الغريب " ..؟ عليك بإلإجابة نصياً..





شكرا علي النصيحة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


تم الإبلاغ عن الموضوع فعلا ..





القانون المصري مستمد من القانون الفرنسي للمعلومه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لم ترد بل وكلامك لا علاقة له بالسؤال:

ولنعطيك مثال آخر، هل قانون فرنسا مثلا يتم تطبيقه على المصريين في مصر ؟!!




ارجو التوضيح ماذا تقصد

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا توضيح..




اللهم اجعلني منهم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

معتقدش.




احترت في امرك هل كان هناك تفرقه بين العبيد ام لا ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تفهم:
لا تهم،  انا اثبت نصيا من كلامك، النص يقول " عبد " و " عبد " وهذا طبيعي لان هذا  عبراني و هذا غير عبراني، رغم ان النصوص اصلا لا يوجد بها عبراني ولا غيره (  هنا )..
فطالما تتحدث بالنصوص فكن حذرا، فانا كنت اجيبك لأفهمك ، لكن مادمت تضع نفسك في مصاف النقاد فإحذر..





ده رئيك وانت حر فيه والمفروض ان القسم ده للاسئله يعني انا اسئل وحضرتك تجيب 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا ليس رأي، هذا واقع بدليل اني اكرر عليك الأسئلة ولم ترد..

انا اجبتك وحصرتك.




اقولك هل اذا وصلتم الي الحكم هل سوف تطبقو ا هذا الشرع او ماجاء في هذه النصوص

أنقر للتوسيع...


حكم اية يابني انت؟

انت تاية؟






_


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ما علاقة هذا الكلام بنص الموضوع :
> 
> _وما علاقة تغيير عنوان الموضوع بعدم تغيير محتواه بسؤالك عن " غير النص " ؟_



لا تفرق كثير لانك اقتصرت الحوار علي نصوص معينه 




Molka Molkan قال:


> _لم اتكلم في العلم بل في فهمك ، فأنت تقريبا لا تفهم إلا بعد اربعة او خمس مرات من التكرار.._


التكرار بيعلم الشطار 




Molka Molkan قال:


> _كاذب، سألت عن نصوص بوضعها في الموضوع، _
> _الرد يكون على الموضوع وليس على العنوان.. هل أنت صبي صغير لا تفهم؟_


بس عنوان الموضوع كان اريد اجابات بمعني انا اسئل وانت تجاوب الي ان افرغ من اسئلتي 




Molka Molkan قال:


> _لو تريد إجابة على تساؤلاتك فأعطني " القوانين " لاجيبك منها، أين " شرع الإله فيما تطلبه"؟_


اتقصد بكلامك ان الاله لم ينزل شرعه كامل ؟؟_




Molka Molkan قال:



ما علاقة ان المفسر اعلم مني او انا اعلم منه بوجود نصوص؟
هل انت هنا تسأل عن مفسر ام عن نصوص كتابية؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

اذن من اين اتي المفسر بهذه الكلام (( انا بسئل عن دين ))


_



_نضرب بكلامك انت عرض الحائط،


Molka Molkan قال:



[/SIZE] أين ذكر في النص الذي وضعته أنت " العبد العبراني " و " العبد الغريب " ..؟ عليك بإلإجابة نصياً..
 


أنقر للتوسيع...

 الم اقل لك ان التكرار بيعلم الشطار 
هتلقيه في التفسير 






Molka Molkan قال:



تم الإبلاغ عن الموضوع فعلا ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

انا واخد منكم علي كده 
[/SIZE]


Molka Molkan قال:



لم ترد بل وكلامك لا علاقة له بالسؤال:

[/SIZE]ولنعطيك مثال آخر، هل قانون فرنسا مثلا يتم تطبيقه على المصريين في مصر ؟!!

أنقر للتوسيع...



* ماهي المشكله ان المسيح اني هكمل مش هعدل بمعني ان القانون واحد *


Molka Molkan قال:



لا توضيح..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 شكرا 


Molka Molkan قال:



معتقدش.

أنقر للتوسيع...

ما فيش حاجه بعيده عن ربنا 


Molka Molkan قال:



لا تفهم:
لا تهم،  انا اثبت نصيا من كلامك، النص يقول " عبد " و " عبد " وهذا طبيعي لان هذا  عبراني و هذا غير عبراني، رغم ان النصوص اصلا لا يوجد بها عبراني ولا غيره (  هنا )..
فطالما تتحدث بالنصوص فكن حذرا، فانا كنت اجيبك لأفهمك ، لكن مادمت تضع نفسك في مصاف النقاد فإحذر..


أنقر للتوسيع...


وكلام المفسر اتبخر ولا ايه 




Molka Molkan قال:



هذا ليس رأي، هذا واقع بدليل اني اكرر عليك الأسئلة ولم ترد..
انا اجبتك وحصرتك.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انت اجبت في حاجات وده واجب عليك علشان ده دينك المفروض تكون فهمه يعني ده ميحصرنيش انت جوبت علي بعض اجزاء وتركت الباقي ولم تقل ما رئيك في كلام المفسر 





Molka Molkan قال:



حكم اية يابني انت؟
انت تاية؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


*هي ديه نوعية اجاباتك *
*ونصيحه خليك هادي* 
[/SIZE]

نقول تاني مادم انت معترض  هل اذا حدثت حادثة مثل هذه في هذه الايام سوف تطبقون هذا الشرع ؟؟؟؟؟  
_


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

> لا تفرق كثير لانك اقتصرت الحوار علي نصوص معينه


 لم أقتصر شيء، الموضوع يرد عليه فيما فيه، وليس للدردشة..



> التكرار بيعلم الشطار


يعلم، ولا يفهم!



> بس عنوان الموضوع كان اريد اجابات بمعني انا اسئل وانت تجاوب الي ان افرغ من اسئلتي


لا يا زميل، هذا حوار مساطب، وانا لست متفرغا لك، الحوار يكون - حسب قانون القسم - بسؤال واحد في موضوع واحد..


مش انت تسأل وانا اجيب تقوم انت تسأل وانا اجيب..



> اتقصد بكلامك ان الاله لم ينزل شرعه كامل ؟؟


_
لم ار ردا:
__لو تريد إجابة على تساؤلاتك فأعطني " القوانين " لاجيبك منها، أين " شرع الإله فيما تطلبه"؟





اذن من اين اتي المفسر بهذه الكلام (( انا بسئل عن دين ))

أنقر للتوسيع...


اسأل المفسر،..





الم اقل لك ان التكرار بيعلم الشطار 
هتلقيه في التفسير 

أنقر للتوسيع...


 أين ذكر في* النص* الذي وضعته أنت " العبد العبراني " و " العبد الغريب " ..؟ عليك بإلإجابة نصياً..




انا واخد منكم علي كده 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يخليك، نجن فعلا نعلمكم النظام..




 * ماهي المشكله ان المسيح اني هكمل مش هعدل بمعني ان القانون واحد *

أنقر للتوسيع...

رجاء اعادة الكتابة بهدوء.. لم ار ردك:

ولنعطيك مثال آخر، هل قانون فرنسا مثلا يتم تطبيقه على المصريين في مصر ؟!!





ما فيش حاجه بعيده عن ربنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لكن بعيده عنك




 وكلام المفسر اتبخر ولا ايه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلام المفسر لا يعني أي مسيحي..




انت اجبت في حاجات وده واجب عليك علشان ده دينك المفروض تكون فهمه يعني ده ميحصرنيش انت جوبت علي بعض اجزاء وتركت الباقي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

انت كاذب، لم اترك لك شيء لم اجب عليه، أنت تتكلم عما تكلمت فيه بعد هذا، وهذا لا علاقة له بالحوار ولا بالقوانين، وانا لا اجيب عن تشتيت..




ولم تقل ما رئيك في كلام المفسر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

القسم ليس لكلام المفسر..




*هي ديه نوعية اجاباتك *
*ونصيحه خليك هادي*

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا اقبل نصيحة من شخص لا يفهم
وانا هاديء جداً..




 نقول تاني مادم انت معترض  هل اذا حدثت حادثة مثل هذه في هذه الايام سوف تطبقون هذا الشرع ؟؟؟؟؟  

أنقر للتوسيع...


_

خارج عن موضوعك تماماً...


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لم أقتصر شيء، الموضوع يرد عليه فيما فيه، وليس للدردشة..


لست انت الذي اقتصرت يازميل الاداره التي قامت بهذا 





Molka Molkan قال:


> لا يا زميل، هذا حوار مساطب، وانا لست متفرغا لك، الحوار يكون
> 
> - حسب قانون القسم - بسؤال واحد في موضوع واحد..



ممكن برده 


 


Molka Molkan قال:


> مش انت تسأل وانا اجيب تقوم انت تسأل وانا اجيب..



انت اشتركت في الموضوع وكان تقريبا اسمه اريد جابات يعني صيغة الجمع ولا مش عارف الفرق بين صيغة الجمع والمفرد 



Molka Molkan قال:


> لم ار ردا:
> [/I]_لو تريد إجابة على تساؤلاتك فأعطني " القوانين " لاجيبك منها، أين " شرع الإله فيما تطلبه"؟_


*اذن الشرع ناقص من عدم اجابتك* 
_ 

_


Molka Molkan قال:


> _اسأل المفسر،.._


واسئله ليه وهو كاتب ان هناك فرق بين العبيد





Molka Molkan قال:


> _ أين ذكر في* النص* الذي وضعته أنت " العبد العبراني " و " العبد الغريب " ..؟ عليك بإلإجابة نصياً.._



هتلقيه عند المفسر 




Molka Molkan قال:


> _ربنا يخليك، نجن فعلا نعلمكم النظام.._


عادي مهو مقتبس من عندنا ولا نسيتم عصور الظلام 

_رجاء اعادة الكتابة بهدوء.. لم ار ردك:_

_ولنعطيك مثال آخر، هل قانون فرنسا مثلا يتم تطبيقه على المصريين في مصر ؟!!_
_ 





_


Molka Molkan قال:


> _لكن بعيده عنك_


 انا عندي ربي قادر علي كل شئ اما عندكم فانت ادري 


Molka Molkan قال:


> _كلام المفسر لا يعني أي مسيحي.._


 حضرتك بتتبراء من المفسر كلام جميل جدي


Molka Molkan قال:


> _انت كاذب، لم اترك لك شيء لم اجب عليه، أنت تتكلم عما تكلمت فيه بعد هذا، وهذا لا علاقة له بالحوار ولا بالقوانين، وانا لا اجيب عن تشتيت.._


ممكن المؤمن اي حاجه تقريبا الا الكذب تشتيت اممممممممممم ممكن برده كل شئ جايز في هذا الزمان 




Molka Molkan قال:


> _القسم ليس لكلام المفسر.._


خلاص قوموا بحذفه من الموقع 



Molka Molkan قال:


> _لا اقبل نصيحة من شخص لا يفهم_


ديه حريتك 


Molka Molkan قال:


> _وانا هاديء جداً.._


وانا افرحلك 









خارج عن موضوعك تماماً...[/SIZE]

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

> لست انت الذي اقتصرت يازميل الاداره التي قامت بهذا


ولا انا ولا الإدارة، وهذه العبارة تبين انك بالفعل لا تفهم أصلأ،

انت الذي وضعت ما بداخل الموضوع وبالتالي حكمت نفسك بما فيه..

يا زميل، افهم، هذا ليس موضوع للشات بل للرد على امور معينة.



> انت اشتركت في الموضوع وكان تقريبا اسمه اريد جابات يعني صيغة الجمع ولا مش عارف الفرق بين صيغة الجمع والمفرد


هذا نوع من أنواع عدم الفهم مرة أخرى، الموضوع أسمه لا يهم لان الرد يكون بالموجود داخل الموضوع وليس عنوان الموضوع، هذه واحدة، ثانيا، اسم الموضوع لا يفيد في شيء، لان القسم كله محكوم بقانون، هل تفهم العربية أم لا؟



> *اذن الشرع ناقص من عدم اجابتك*


الناقص الوحيد هو عقلك :

_لم ار ردا:
لو تريد إجابة على تساؤلاتك فأعطني " القوانين " لاجيبك منها، أين " شرع الإله فيما تطلبه"؟





واسئله ليه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


عشان هو اللي قال..





 هتلقيه عند المفسر 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا تفهم على الإطلاق،

  أين ذكر في* النص* الذي وضعته أنت " العبد العبراني " و " العبد الغريب " ..؟ عليك بإلإجابة نصياً..

أتكلم عن النص في الكتاب المقدس..





عادي مهو مقتبس من عندنا ولا نسيتم عصور الظلام 

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا اخ، انت تاية؟ بكلمك عن النظام في المنتدى!!!
عصور ظلام اية ومقتبس من عندنا اية؟
انت مخك بايظ؟

رجاء اعادة الكتابة بهدوء.. لم ار ردك:

ولنعطيك مثال آخر، هل قانون فرنسا مثلا يتم تطبيقه على المصريين في مصر ؟!!





 انا عندي ربي قادر علي كل شئ اما عندكم فانت ادري 

أنقر للتوسيع...


المشكلة فيك وليست في ربك 




 حضرتك بتتبراء من المفسر كلام جميل جدي

أنقر للتوسيع...

وأتبرأ ليه، هو مين قال لك اصلا ان كلام المفسر موضوع بحث لكي أقبله او اتبرأ منه؟

هل انت تجاوزت العاشرة من العمر؟




ممكن المؤمن اي حاجه تقريبا الا الكذب تشتيت اممممممممممم ممكن برده كل شئ جايز في هذا الزمان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوة انت كاذب والموضوع موجود..




خلاص قوموا بحذفه من الموقع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ليه؟
القسم ليس لمناقشة كلام المفسر! اية علاقة دا باننا نحذفه من الموقع؟




ديه حريتك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

نابعة من عدم فهمك


_


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ولا انا ولا الإدارة، وهذه العبارة تبين انك بالفعل لا تفهم أصلأ،
> انت الذي وضعت ما بداخل الموضوع وبالتالي حكمت نفسك بما فيه..
> يا زميل، افهم، هذا ليس موضوع للشات بل للرد على امور معينة.
> هذا نوع من أنواع عدم الفهم مرة أخرى، الموضوع أسمه لا يهم لان الرد يكون بالموجود داخل الموضوع وليس عنوان الموضوع، هذه واحدة، ثانيا، اسم الموضوع لا يفيد في شيء، لان القسم كله محكوم بقانون، هل تفهم العربية أم لا؟


شكلك مصري فيه مثل بيقول الجواب بيبان من عنوانه 




Molka Molkan قال:


> الناقص الوحيد هو عقلك :
> 
> _لم ار ردا:_
> _لو تريد إجابة على تساؤلاتك فأعطني " القوانين " لاجيبك منها، أين " شرع الإله فيما تطلبه"؟_




_ الحمد لله عقلي الناقص ده خلني ادرس واشتغل في اماكن مهمه 








_


Molka Molkan قال:


> _عشان هو اللي قال.._


 
منا عارف ان هو الي قال بس انت اولي به مني 



_لا تفهم على الإطلاق،_

_[/SIZE]  أين ذكر في* النص* الذي وضعته أنت " العبد العبراني " و " العبد الغريب " ..؟ عليك بإلإجابة نصياً.._
_ 


Molka Molkan قال:



أتكلم عن النص في الكتاب المقدس..

أنقر للتوسيع...

منا عارف انك بتتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس مهو المفسر هو الي قائل اعلم مني ومنك 

_


Molka Molkan قال:


> _يا اخ، انت تاية؟ بكلمك عن النظام في المنتدى!!!_
> _عصور ظلام اية ومقتبس من عندنا اية؟_
> _انت مخك بايظ؟_


مهو النظام ده من عندنا انت متعرفش ولا ايه 

_


Molka Molkan قال:



			المشكلة فيك وليست في ربك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وانا قولتلك ان الله قادر علي كل شئ عرفت انك بتحب التكرار ومش هقولك انك مش بتفهم ذي منتا بتقول ياعم هيص :99:








_







Molka Molkan قال:


> _ايوة انت كاذب والموضوع موجود.._


طب ردك انك مش في دار الافتاء ده كان نابع من ايه 


Molka Molkan قال:


> _القسم ليس لمناقشة كلام المفسر! اية علاقة دا باننا نحذفه من الموقع؟_


طب لو حبيت اناقش الكلام ده انقشة فين


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

> شكلك مصري فيه مثل بيقول الجواب بيبان من عنوانه


نعم، وقد بان وبالرغم من ذلك قرأنا ما بداخل الجواب ورردنا عليه..



> _ الحمد لله عقلي الناقص ده خلني ادرس واشتغل في اماكن مهمه _


إذن وصلنا إلى إعتراف منك أن عقلك ناقص...



> منا عارف ان هو الي قال بس انت اولي به مني


خطأ، انت أولى به لأنك أتيت بكلامه 



> _منا عارف انك بتتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس مهو المفسر هو الي قائل اعلم مني ومنك _


من ناحية انه اعلم منك فبالطبع كل مسيحي اعلم منك، ومن ناحية اعلم مني فهذا موضوع آخر، لكن نرجع للسؤال اللي انت مش قادر تجاوب عليه:

_ أين ذكر في* النص* الذي وضعته أنت " العبد العبراني " و " العبد الغريب " ..؟ عليك بإلإجابة نصياً..

_


> مهو النظام ده من عندنا انت متعرفش ولا ايه


معلش معلش، كان فين المنتديات الإلكترونية في عصر الإسلام؟



> _وانا قولتلك ان الله قادر علي كل شئ _


ايوة ما هى المشكلة مش في ربنا، المشكلة فيك انت ، عقلك تقريبا مش موجود 



> _عرفت انك بتحب التكرار ومش هقولك انك مش بتفهم ذي منتا بتقول ياعم هيص_


انا فعلا بحب التكرار للهاربين، أنا اعترف بهذا، لهذا لا تستطيع الإجابة 



> طب ردك انك مش في دار الافتاء ده كان نابع من ايه


نابع من معلومة : انت مش في دار الإفتاء فعلا



> طب لو حبيت اناقش الكلام ده انقشة فين


مع المفسر...


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> نعم، وقد بان وبالرغم من ذلك قرأنا ما بداخل الجواب ورردنا عليه..


بس انا الي كاتب عنوان الجواب مش من الذوق انا الي اغيره او ترسلوا لي بساله تنبية مش ده من الذوق برده 



Molka Molkan قال:


> إذن وصلنا إلى إعتراف منك أن عقلك ناقص...


مفيش حد كامل بس ياريت ينقص كمان واعلي في مكاني (( اي مصلحه انت عارف ان العيشة صعبة ))



Molka Molkan قال:


> خطأ، انت أولى به لأنك أتيت بكلامه


هو من دينك 



Molka Molkan قال:


> من ناحية انه اعلم منك فبالطبع كل مسيحي اعلم منك، ومن ناحية اعلم مني فهذا موضوع آخر، لكن نرجع للسؤال اللي انت مش قادر تجاوب عليه:


 اكيد انا بحب التخصص 


Molka Molkan قال:


> _ أين ذكر في* النص* الذي وضعته أنت " العبد العبراني " و " العبد الغريب " ..؟ عليك بإلإجابة نصياً.._


_
__ ممكن سيادتك تسئل المفسر الي قال 















_




Molka Molkan قال:


> معلش معلش، كان فين المنتديات الإلكترونية في عصر الإسلام؟
> _
> _


_
_ لا يازميل مش لدرجه دي هما كان متقدمين اه وعلموا العالم النظام في كل انحاء العلوم فالي حصل انكم استعرتم وطبقتم في انحاء اخري 


Molka Molkan قال:


> ايوة ما هى المشكلة مش في ربنا، المشكلة فيك انت ، عقلك تقريبا مش موجود


بس ربنا يقدر يخلقلي عقل ((بسطتها اهو علشان تفهم )) 


انا فعلا بحب التكرار للهاربين، أنا اعترف بهذا، لهذا لا تستطيع الإجابة 




Molka Molkan قال:


> نابع من معلومة : انت مش في دار الإفتاء فعلا


يعني انا مش بكذب بتفتري عليا هتروح النار ولا هتخرج من الملكوت 



Molka Molkan قال:


> مع المفسر...


طب معاك رقم تليفونه


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

> بس انا الي كاتب عنوان الجواب مش من الذوق انا الي اغيره او ترسلوا لي بساله تنبية مش ده من الذوق برده


بل من الذوق منك عدم كتابته، فلابد ان يدل العنوان على ما به من أسئلة في موضوع محدد كما هو الآن، ولكن هذا لا علاقة له بالجواب الذي لم تحضره، ترى لماذا؟



> مفيش حد كامل


لا معلش، خلينا دلوقتي فيك لوحدك، انت اعترفت ان عقلك ناقص..



> بس ياريت ينقص كمان واعلي في مكاني (( اي مصلحه انت عارف ان العيشة صعبة ))


معتقدش ان في مستوى أنقص من هذا



> هو من دينك


صحيح، وهذا لا يؤثر في شيء، عليك انت بسؤاله لانك من اتيت بكلامه ..



> _ ممكن سيادتك تسئل المفسر الي قال _


لا، نكرر :

_ أين ذكر في* النص* الذي وضعته أنت " العبد العبراني " و " العبد الغريب " ..؟ عليك بإلإجابة نصياً..





			لا يازميل مش لدرجه دي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا، انا اريد المنتديات التي تعلمنا منها نحن النظام في المنتديات ..
هيا، احضر لنا..




			بس ربنا يقدر يخلقلي عقل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يعني انت تقصد انك لا تفرق عن " الحيوان " شيء؟




			يعني انا مش بكذب بتفتري عليا هتروح النار ولا هتخرج من الملكوت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الصراحة انت كاذب، وفي هذا دليل واضح من مباراة الأهلي والريان السعودي 




			طب معاك رقم تليفونه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انت ابحث عنه...
_


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا معلش، خلينا دلوقتي فيك لوحدك، انت اعترفت ان عقلك ناقص..


اذاي وكل الناس ناقصه يعني انت ناقص برده انت مش فاهم في شغلي فانت ناقص بالنسبه لي وانا ناقص بالنسبه لك (( انا عارف اني هكرر الكلام ده تاني علشان تفهم ) يعني هتيجي عليا وتقف 
_

 
 
_


Molka Molkan قال:


> _لا، انا اريد المنتديات التي تعلمنا منها نحن النظام في المنتديات .._
> _هيا، احضر لنا.._


ايه ياعم انت بتخب التكرار منا قولتلك انكم اقتبستم منا الفكره بتاع النظام منتوا مكنتوش عرفينه 



Molka Molkan قال:


> _يعني انت تقصد انك لا تفرق عن " الحيوان " شيء_


ومين قلك ان الحيوان لا يملك عقل وايه تعريف العقل بالنسبة لك واين يوجد ؟؟؟



Molka Molkan قال:


> _الصراحة انت كاذب، وفي هذا دليل واضح من مباراة الأهلي والريان السعودي _


النتيجه كام كام --- بس انت بترجع في كلمك متعرفش ان الرجل بيتعرف من كلامه ؟

_انت ابحث عنه..._



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

> اذاي وكل الناس ناقصه يعني انت ناقص


لا معلش، خليك في نفسك، 



> مش فاهم في شغلي


انا مالي بشغلك، انا لي بعقل ( جدلا ) بيتكلم معايا ..


> شغلي فانت ناقص بالنسبه لي وانا ناقص بالنسبه لك



لا على العكس، انت تقدر تقول كدا على كشتيمة، لكن انت فعلا عقلك ناقص بالدليل كما رأينا...



> ايه ياعم انت بتخب التكرار منا قولتلك انكم اقتبستم منا الفكره بتاع النظام منتوا مكنتوش عرفينه


ماتقولش " يا عم " دي ، انا مش بلعب معاك..

_لا، انا اريد المنتديات التي تعلمنا منها نحن النظام في المنتديات .._
_هيا، احضر لنا..

_


> _ومين قلك ان الحيوان لا يملك عقل وايه تعريف العقل بالنسبة لك واين يوجد ؟؟؟_


_
يعني انت كمان مش فاهم الفرق بين " المخ " و" العقل "؟

_


> _النتيجه كام كام --- بس انت بترجع في كلمك متعرفش ان الرجل بيتعرف من كلامه ؟_


_

انا فعلا هزمتك شر هزيمة، وكله مسجل،

نكرر :

_ _ أين ذكر في* النص* الذي وضعته أنت " العبد العبراني " و " العبد الغريب " ..؟ عليك بإلإجابة نصياً..

_


----------



## ELMOGAHED (19 مارس 2012)

نلاخص الموضوع بقي علشان نخلص  
الزميل بيقول عاوز النص الي بيقول عبراني وعبد اممي من الكتاب المقدس 
قولتله المفسر اعترض علي المفسر وكان مسلم الي قال الكلم ده فهذا رئية هو حر فيه


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 مارس 2012)

> نلاخص الموضوع بقي علشان نخلص


الموضوع خلصان من الصفحة الثانية، انا فقط بحاصرك أكتر وأكتر



> الزميل بيقول عاوز النص الي بيقول عبراني وعبد اممي من الكتاب المقدس


اقتبس كلامي حرفيا وهات المطلوب فيه حرفيا،،


> قولتله المفسر


كلام المفسر ليس هو الكتاب المقدس، فين نص الكتاب المقدس؟



> اعترض علي المفسر وكان مسلم الي قال الكلم ده فهذا رئية هو حر فيه


لا مش مسلم، لكن الحوار مش عن المفسرين، الحوار عن الكتاب المقدس..
فين قال الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 مارس 2012)

عاوزين نص


----------

